

Best Books to Movies in 2015 - dhruvaa
http://www.bestoninternet.com/entertainment/novels/best-books-movies-2015/

======
wkdown
Glaring omission of Andy Weir's "The Martian"

[Book]([http://www.amazon.com/The-Martian-Novel-Andy-Weir-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Martian-Novel-Andy-Weir-
ebook/dp/B00EMXBDMA)) |
[Movie]([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/))

